# toshiba NB550D aufrüsten



## dertobiii (14. Mai 2011)

*toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

hi,
ich habe gelesen das man das Netbook aufrüsten kann.
möglich sind wohl RAM und HDD.
Ich dachte mir eine SSD einzubauen und den ram zu verdoppeln.
geht das und was muss ich beim kauf des Rams beachten?


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Das geht wenn auf der Untrerseite des Netbooks ein Fach zum aufschrauben ist, hinter dem der RAM-Slot und die Festplatte sitzen. 
Aber Achtung! Schau ob da irgend ein Garantiesiegel dran ist, weil wenn du das zerstörst ist die Garantie weg. 
Meines Wissens geht die Garantie durch öffnen bei Laptopns und Netbooks immer verloren. Wenns nicht stimmt bitte verbessern!  

Meistens ist 1 GB RAM verbaut und es kann noch zusätzlich 1 GB eingebaut werden. 
Bei der Festplatte handelt es sich höchstwarscheinlich um eine 2,5" S-ATA Festplatte. Die kannst du ausbauen, sie aus dem Einbaurahmen entfernen und die SSD dann in den Einbaurahmen einbauen und wieder in das Netbook einsetzen. 

Beim RAM kauf ist zu beachten ob es DDR2 oder DDR3 Ram ist. Er sollte möglichst vom gleichen Hersteller sein, von dem der jetzt verbaute RAM ist. Der Hersteller und weitere Technische Daten wie Timings, Spannung usw. lassen sich über kostenlose Programme auslesen. Evtl. steht dazu auch was im Handbuch des Netbooks.


----------



## Superwip (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Abgesehen von den genannten Möglichkeiten wäre es auch möglich den CPU aufzurüsten (In Frage kommt etwa ein E-350), dabei müsstest du jedoch löten und die Akkulaufzeit könnte deutlich sinken; das dabei die Garantie verloren geht sollte klar sein

Du könntest auch die W-LAN Karte austauschen und auch eine weitere PCIe Minicard-Karte hinzufügen, etwa eine Mobilfunkkarte (SIM Steckplatz ist im Gerät bereits vorhanden) oder GPS; gegebenenfalls müsstest du dafür jedoch erst Antennen im Gerät verlegen

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit interne USB Geräte anzubinden, hier bieten sich ähnliche Möglichkeiten wie bei PCIe Minicard

Vorsicht ist gegebenenfalls bei PCIe Minicard SSDs geboten; hier existieren verschiedene Standards, die meisten nutzen nur Mechanisch den PCIe Minicard Steckplatz, basieren aber auf SATA, ich weiß nicht, ob und zu welchen dieser Karten das NB550D kompatibel ist

Schließlich wäre es auch noch möglich das Display mit einer Folie zu entspiegeln

Beim RAM handelt es sich um handelsübliche DDR3 SO-DIMMs, die integrierten Speichercontroller der Fusions unterstützen auch nur DDR3, der Speicher kann (nachweislich) bis auf maximal 4GiB aufgerüstet werden, das Gerät besitzt zwei RAM Steckplätze, von denen einer belegt ist

Da der Speichercontroller des AMD C-50 nur Singlechannel RAM unterstützt ist auch eine unsymmetrische RAM Belegung möglich ohne Leistung zu verschenken (etwa die vorhandenen 1GiB+ zusätzliche 2GiB)

Schnellerer RAM als 1066er DDR3 wird soweit ich weiß nicht unterstützt und zahlt sich daher nicht aus auch wenn er prinzipiell -untertaktet- natürlich verwendet werden kann





> Meines Wissens geht die Garantie durch öffnen bei Laptopns und Netbooks immer verloren. Wenns nicht stimmt bitte verbessern!


 
Das stimmt nur in Einzelfällen; bei dem Gerät sollte man auf jeden Fall ohne Garantieverlust RAM und HDD tauschen sowie eine PCIe Karte hinzufügen können

Wenn kein Garantiesiegel verletzt wird geht in der Regel auch keine Garantie verloren


----------



## Alex555 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

die garantie wäre bei beschädigung eines Garantiesiegel weg, die Gewährleistung aber nicht, die bleibt bestehen.


----------



## dertobiii (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

also der Ram kommt von Samsung, 1GB. es ist auch nur ein Slot verfügbar.
HDD wird Praktisch wie hotswap reingeschoben, also keine grosse aktion.
meine frage war nu welcher ram in frage kommt, denn ich kenn mich nur mit "klassischem" aus.
löten kann ich, ist mir aber am prozessor zu riskant und ich will das lieber nicht riskieren.


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*



> auch nur ein Slot verfügbar.


 
Okay, da hab ich mich geirrt; zum Glück hast du nochmal nachgeschaut...


----------



## micky23 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Hi,

hast Du nun eine SSD eingebaut?
Und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen so?


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Da ist doch sicher Windows 7 Starter drauf ?! Wenn ja wird eh blos 1GB Unterstützt. 

Das mit der MiniPCI SSD kannst schon versuchen, scheint ja ein Platz frei zu sein. (musst nur gucken das die von der größe her auch rein passt)
Test Toshiba NB550D (AMD Fusion) Netbook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

mfg


----------



## dertobiii (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

also ich habs jetzt umgebaut und auch gleich das windows7 auf ultimate erweitert, jetzt ist das mit den 4gb ram auch kein problem mehr.
er fühlt sich dadurch sehr viel schneller an und die hdd werkelt jetzt in meinem pc
SSD ist auch drin


----------



## kamiki09 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

4 GB Ram?
Eigentlich werden doch nur 2 GB bei dem Netbook laut Toshiba unterstützt, oder?


----------



## dertobiii (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

das mit den 4gb is so ne sache.
bei mir funktioniert es gut,hab welche von kingston. ich such sie dir gern mal raus.
du musst natürlich eine höhere version von windows und 64bit verwenden, aber dann kann man mit ihm sehr gut dirt3 spielen, was das ziehl meiner aktion war.


----------



## kamiki09 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Ja, bitte mal angeben, welcher Speicher das ist.
Danke!


----------



## madmax4g (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Ich selbst nutze auch das Toshiba NB550D, mit Windows Ultimate und 4 GB Kingston RAM. Dieser läuft ohne Probleme.

Eingebaut habe ich: SO-DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333

Das Netbook ist zwar nur für 1066er RAM ausgelegt, dieser 1333er ist jedoch kein Problem, wurde sofort problemlos erkannt (Der 1066er ist bei Alternate zZ im Zulauf, der Preis aber identisch).


Hat nun schon irgendwer den Einbau einer SSD in den Mini-PCI-Express Steckplatz versucht?


----------



## micky23 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Habe eine Postville reingebaut, aber die Leistungssteigerungen fallen nicht mal Annähernd so hoch aus wie im Desktop-PC.
Man merkt eine Verbessererung, aber nicht in dem Rahmen, das sich der Kauf einer SSD dafür lohnt.
Deshalb habe ich ja den Threadersteller nach seinen Erfahrungen gefragt. Leider kommt dadrauf keine Antwort


----------



## madmax4g (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Okay, vielen Dank. Dann vertrau ich deinem Rat und werde mir wohl ersteinmal keine SSD für mein Netbook zulegen.

Noch eine kleine Frage: Unter dem Akku des Netbooks befindet sich ein SIM-Karten Slot. Ist dieser ein SIM-Karten Reader (falls ja funktioniert er bei mir nicht) oder einfach nur ein Artefakt da das Gehäuse für andere Modelreihen mitgenutzt wird?


----------



## micky23 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Ist für SD Karten


----------



## madmax4g (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*



micky23 schrieb:


> Ist für SD Karten


 

Nein, ganz sicher nicht. 

Nimm hinten mal den Akku raus (wie ich oben schon sagte), darunter ist ein kleiner Slot an dem SIM dran steht und eine kleine SIM-Karte abgebildet ist.


----------



## micky23 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: toshiba NB550D aufrüsten*

Oh je. Sorry.
War in Gedanken bei dem vorderen Kartenleser


----------

